# What do you do with your leash at an AKC Hunt Test?



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I was having this discussion with my wonderful training buddy tonight. I seem to recall that you're supposed to put it in your pocket and it should be completely out of sight.

I looked though the AKC HT Rules. It doesn't exactly say in the collar and leash section that you must put your leash in your pocket and it must be out of sight, but it did say in a separate section that no training apparatus other than a whistle may be visible while running the test. I think that's why the leash must be in your pocket and not visible. I think it's considered a training apparatus. 

I think you can't just throw it on the ground or drape it around your neck. I've seen people drape it over the holding blind, but then it's hard to get back when you're done running, because usually you are directed out a different way to stay out of the way of the next working dog.

It's been about 4 years since I ran Junior so I can't recall this detail, but I do know I always out of habit put it in my pocket and make sure it's totally hidden. I ran a Senior test a few weeks ago and the person in front of me had his leash half hanging out of his pocket and the judge told him put it away - all the way away. 

I did a search of the forum and couldn't find this topic. Am I right in my recollection and the rationale? Does anyone know?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It was perfectly acceptable to drop the leash behind you at the hunt test I was at last weekend (this was Juniors).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Rationale is #1 leash is a training tool and could potentially be used as intimidation to the dog, #2 unsafe as the gun could become hooked on a leash and/or a hunter trip over a hanging/dangling/dragging leash and mishandle the gun.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I gotta say I hate trying to stuff my leash into my pocket. I need to get bigger, baggier pockets and a thinner leash.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. What Annie said definitely rings a bell and makes sense. I remember asking what is intimidating about a leash and being told it could look like a whip. It was so long ago I forgot until Annie jogged my memory on this.

And I agree - big pockets.

I'm surprised it was ok to drop it on the ground but even so it maybe wise to get in the habit of stuffing it in the pocket.

Thanks again!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Boomers_Dawn  I am thinking a thin slip lead (thin nylon with the snap cut off) might be easy to stuff in the pocket? Easy to slip through the flat collar too


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

I use about a 15"-18" slip lead - just long enough for the dog to walk at heel. It folds up nicely and isn't bulky in my pocket. You can usually pick them up from about $15-$80 for a nice leather one.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been told it depends on the judge. I watched one where the judge clearly told everyone during the briefing they could not leave their leash on the ground and it must be out of site. The recent one I entered with Mira, the judges did not care, and someone asked if you could leave your leash on the ground and they said that was fine. I put mine in my pocket.


----------

